# First Cast To The Last!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeff Lacoste and his wife April were out with me for the first time and it was April?s first time fishing saltwater, well she is a natural. Our first stop no bites but stop number two was all she wrote. April?s first trout on the first cast and Jeff was hooked up before she got that one in the boat. That was the way it went until the limit was full. Live shrimp under corks or plastics. We even got the last few on topwaters Jeff really like that a lot. I had a first too I threw the top dog and caught 2 trout on one bait one on each hook. Well the rain was coming but I wanted to get some redfish to top off the box. As ususal April put the first one in the boat and Jeff hooked and broke off two before putting some in the box before the rain came down. AWESOME DAY for some first timers.CAPT. GENE DUGAS RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES985-640-0569www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just click the icon that says insert image Captain Gene. Post your pics so you can get the customers coming!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------

